# which server software to use?



## BigWally1 (Jan 5, 2012)

We have an HP Proliant Dl380 server with demo ibontu on it. I have a small firm with no IT guy persay. We have 5 desktops and 2 wireless laptops and 4 varius printers that will all be on the network to this server.

We will use it at first for a central point for files and print server. Maybe access to the cable modem for internet connection and remote access.


I need something simple and easy to use.


the server has currently 6 hard drives set up as raid 2 and twin power supplies.


can any one suggest a server software for us?


thanks


----------



## Rockn (Jul 29, 2001)

Small Business Server. You can even have a mail server. There will be a learning curve with any server software so don't expect to get what you want without any effort or administration.


----------

